# solution ultime pour éviter les "messages récupérés" ?



## mymakao (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
Sujet maintes fois traités, j'ai un problème de "messages récupérés" incessant.
Je m'explique : j'ai converti ma petite môman à mac depuis un moment, elle passe les tests d'apprentissages relativement bien jusque là MAIS impossible de lui faire rentrer dans la tête qu'un mail n'est pas une autoroute à octets... Du coup, je me retrouve à faire du dépannage informatique à 300km environ 1 à 2 fois par mois, et cela commence à me courir sévère. Comme je ne peux pas la "reprogrammer" elle, j'aimerais trouver une solution radicale pour ce problème, je me pose donc la question :
- existe-t-il une méthode pour s'épargner définitivement ce problème : limite en amont dans mail de l'envoi du message ? ignorer la récup des messages ? 

ou alors le limiter :
- un script avec une fenêtre pop-up "attention message supérieur à 10Mo" par exemple avant l'envois du message
- une règle mail (j'ai cherché mais sans résultat...)

Je précise la config : snowleopard + imap sur boite mail zimbra-free
Merci d'avance !


----------



## gmaa (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Dans Mail je vois une option en choisissant un Compte et "Avancé" : 
M'inviter à ignorer les messages supérieurs à ___ Ko

Je ne sais pas si c'est applicable dans ton cas, mes comptes sont "POP".


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2013)

En plus de ce que propose gmaa, il y a moyen d'"_obtenir les données du compte_" en passant par la roue crantée (en bas à droite de la fenêtre de mail) de façon à voir les messages avant de les rapatrier. Et donc de les supprimer


----------



## mymakao (14 Janvier 2013)

Mon problème n'est pas tant de limiter la réception, mais l'envoi ... (pour info "m'inviter à ignorer les msg sup à XX Ko" n'existe pas en IMAP, j'en quand même vérifié au cas ou...)


----------



## mymakao (15 Janvier 2013)

ce qui m'étonne c'est que, chez moi par exemple, si je fais pas gaffe et que mon msg excède la taille réglementaire, mon serveur smtp botte en touche avant l'envoie, donc ça me bloque automatiquement (merci gmail?), du coup j'ai essayé de regarder directement du côté de zimbra mais rien à première vue...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2013)

mymakao a dit:


> ce qui m'étonne c'est que, chez moi par exemple, si je fais pas gaffe et que mon msg excède la taille réglementaire


Encore faut-il connaitre cette taille "réglementaire" 

Je peux envoyer de gros messages (plus de 10 Mo) alors que des collègues sont limités en réception à 10 Mo. Pas sûr que les FAI communiquent bcp sur la taille maximale d'envoi


----------



## mymakao (15 Janvier 2013)

certes, mais en l'occurrence, ses problèmes de "messages récupérés" interviennent uniquement lorsqu'elle effectue des envois hors-limite (vraisemblablement 10Mo chez zimbra) - 

c'est aussi pour ça que les options de réception ne m'intéressent pas vraiment, je cherche un moyen de limiter les options d'*envois* ...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2013)

mymakao a dit:


> je cherche un moyen de limiter les options d'*envois* ...


J'ai bien compris, mais je n'ai pas de solution automatisés en tête


----------



## mymakao (15 Janvier 2013)

tout à fait, je comprend bien... ça me tue, j'imagine que ce serait possible avec un script, mais je suis loin d'avoir ce genre de compétences !


----------

